

Desktop Blogging / Publishing App - saddington

I&#x27;ve spent the last 13 years as a blogger wishing that someone had created a desktop publishing app &#x2F; client that was minimal and super-focused on what matters most: Writing.<p>As a software developer I eventually realized that I would probably have to create this myself. After 350 days of coding I released it last week:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;desk.pm&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;d love your thoughts on it folks!
======
tejasm
A few quick thoughts:

1\. How is this different than iA Writer?

2\. How about a trial for new users? That ways people know what they're going
to pay for.

3\. Why not also create an online version like hemingwayapp?

------
boca
Try posting as a Show HN. For some reason it's showing under Ask HN.

Congratulations on shipping and wish you all the best!

------
codewritinfool
Nice looking site. I dunno what else to say, since I can't spend $29.99 to see
how good Desk is.

